# Account in Richfield MN



## J_Kleve (Oct 3, 2007)

I've got 1 maybe 2 people looking for snow removal, both residential in Richfield, MN. It's outside of my service area. PM me for details.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22 (Jan 20, 2005)

J Kleve -

I don't think you can run PMs yet... if you can, get back to me, I can maybe get those covered for you.


----------



## J_Kleve (Oct 3, 2007)

.... I just noticed that, shoot me an e-mail

joshua<dot>kleve<at>gmail<dot>com


----------

